# Cost of Rhinestones. What are you Paying?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Having followed a few threads in the Rhinestione section, I get the idea that many of you buy in considerable bulk whilst others buy maybe a gross at the time.

Being UK based, I'd be interested to know what you guys pay for your rhinestones?

Swarovski typically would cost about £35 for a gross of SS10 IRON-ON HOTFIX RHINESTONE CRYSTAL

If I translate that to USD it would be $53

So how does this compare?

How much would you pay for a gross of similar generic stones? Here in the UK I'd expect to pay £13 for one gross - that's about $20

Cheers

John


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

John,
I'm guessing you meant $53 for the factory pack..a little bit high.. now $20 USD for 1 gross of ss10 Swarovski? ouch! that hurts

Preciosa makes an INCREDIBLE new stone called the VIVA12, it has 12 facets and it's an unremarkable copy of Swarovski's stones.. the only way to tell them apart is the height of the facet and the glue on the back.. they're simply amazing.. 
Kiera


----------

